# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Εμπειρίες από τα Νερά του Βοσπόρου και της Θάλασσας του Μαρμαρά

## Giovanaut

Εχοντας επισκευθει 3 φορες τη "Βασιλευουσα" και εχοντας σκοπο να το ξανακανω, εχω συλλεξει αρκετες εμπειριες και περιπετειες απο την ευρυτερη περιοχη να σας μεταφερω....!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Βοσπορος.....!!!
DSC00762.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Μια απο τις σημαντικοτερες εμπειριες που ειχα ηταν, να επισκευθω τις υπερσυγχρονες εγκαταστασεις των ναυπηγειων της BESIKTAS GROUP...!!!
Η BESIKTAS GROUP ειναι η μεγαλυτερη ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια της Τουρκιας και αναπτυσσεται τρεις βασικους τομεις.

Ο πρωτος ειναι ειναι η ιδιοκτησια πλοιων και η διαχειρηση αυτων, καθως επισης και η διαχειρηση πλοιων αλλων εταιρειων, οπως π.χ. της BP.

Ο δευτερος ειναι τα ναυπηγεια, BESIKTAS SHIPYARD, που περιλαμβανουν εγκαταστασεις και για κατασκευες αλλα και για επισκευες-συντηρησεις πλοιων.

Ο τριτος ειναι η ανακαινιση και επανεναρξη λειτουργιας ενος φημισμενου ξενοδοχειου, του RERA PALACE, το οποιο προκειται να επαναλειτουργησει τον προσεχη Ιουνιο.

Περι ναυπηγειων ομως και παλι ο λογος, τα οποια ειχα την τυχη να επισκευθω δυο φορες.
Η πρωτη φορα ηταν τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2008, οταν ακομα αρκετα μεγαλο μερος απο τις εγκαταστασεις βρισκονταν υπο κατασκευη, και η δευτερη ηταν την Πρωτομαγια που μας περασε, οποτε και τα ναυπηγεια ειχαν σχεδον πληρως ολοκληρωθει...
Παρ' ολα αυτα λειτουργουσαν και στις δυο μου επισκεψεις....!!!

BESIKTAS SHIPYARD 1/5/2010, αποψη απο θαλασσης (δεν φαινονται ολα σ' αυτη τη φωτο)...
DSC03788.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Τα συγκεκριμενα ναυπηγεια, βρισκονται στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικη ζωνη της Τουζλα(στη Θαλασσα του Μαρμαρα), που αποτελει ηγετικο κεντρο τετοιων δραστηριοτητων ολης της Ευρωπης...!!!

Η μεταβαση στην ευρυτερη περιοχη(απο την Ασιατικη πλευρα της Κωνσταντινουπολης), γινεται οδικως και στη συνεχεια με αμφιπλωρα ferries(οπως πηγαμε την πρωτη φορα), η με το σκαφος που πλεον διαθετει η εταιρεια και σε μεταφερει ακριβως μεσα στο χωρο των ναυπηγειων.

haritaB.jpg

πηγη: www.besiktasshipyard.com


Τα υπεροχα, κλασικα ferries...
DSC03716.jpg

...και το οχημα της εταιρειας...!!!
DSC03807.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Σαλπαρουμε λοιπον... Πρωτομαγια του 2010, πρωι-πρωι...!!!
DSC03710.jpg

DSC03711.jpg

DSC03714.jpg

...και στο διαβα μας, πολλα τα ενδιαφεροντα...
DSC03719.jpg

DSC03721.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

...ακομη πιο πολλα....

DSC03724.jpg

DSC03725.jpg

DSC03726.jpg

DSC03730.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Η πρυματσα μας...!!!
DSC03733.jpg

Αντε και ζυγωνουμε... :Razz: 
DSC03734.jpg

...και επιτελους στον προορισμο μας....
...οουπςςς... πολλα σας εγραψα, ας σας αφησω και λιγο με την αγωνια, φτανει για σημερα.....
DSC03735.jpg

Για αυτο το πορτοκαλι βαπορι, αλλα και για ολα τα ενδιαφεροντα που συναντησα και εζησα, ανανεωνουμε το ραντεβου μας για πολυ συντομα... :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

Και μετα απο δεκα περιπου μερες συνεχιζουμε...!!!
Ειχαμε μεινει στο πορτοκαλι βαπορακι...

Τουτο το βαπορι λοιπον ειναι ενα απο τεσσερα (αν δεν κανω λαθος), μιας σειρας LPG, τα οποια τα παρηγγειλε η Ιταλικη εταιρεια G & N, η οποια ασχολειται παραδοσιακα με την ενεργεια και δεν ειχε σχεση με την ναυτιλια.
Η εταιρεια αυτη, ειναι που κατασκευαζει τις ειδικες δεξαμενες των πλοιων και τις φερνει στα ναυτπηγεια για να εγκατασταθουν σ΄αυτα. Πιο συγκεκριμενα, αυτο που κανει ειναι να παραγγελνει αυτη τα πλοια που ναυπηγουνται, να εγκαθιστα σε αυτα το προϊον της(δεξαμενες) και στη συνεχεια να τα πουλα σε ναυτιλιακες.
Αυτη τη φορα ομως, δεν σταθηκε τυχερη μη βρισκοντας αγοραστες κι ετσι αναγκαζεται πλεον να δραστηριοποιηθει και στο χωρο της ναυτιλιας, ιδρυοντας την G & N SHIPPING.


Το συγεκριμενο νομιζω πως ειναι το δευτερο της σειρας και ειχε πεσει στο νερο μολις λιγες μερες πριν την επισκεψη μου με τη μεθοδο των φουσκωμενων μπαλονιων.
Σε αυτη τη μεθοδο, το πλοιο δεν βρισκεται πανω σε καποια ειδικη εξεδρα καθελκυσης, ουτε σε ντοκο με κλιση. Η μεθοδος αυτη χρησιμοποιει τεραστια μπαλονια σε σχημα λουκανικου πανω στα οποια καθεται το καραβι και με την ασκηση δυναμης το πλοιο κινειται πανω σε αυτα. Οταν μετακινηθει λιγο το μπαλονι που ελευθερωνεται τοποθετειται στην αλλη πλευρα και με αυτη τη διαδικασια το πλοιο πλησιαζει στην ακρη του ντοκου.
Εκει υπαρχει μια πλωτη προβλητα ενωμενη με τον ντοκο απο τη μια πλευρα και ελευθερη απο την αλλη.
Το πλοιο φτανοντας πανω της με το βαρος του, αναγκαζει την ελευθερη πλευρα της να βυθιστει με απο τελεσμα να δημιουργειται μια κλιση. Ετσι σιγα σιγα το πλοιο οδηγειται στο νερο.

DSC03736.jpg

DSC03737.jpg

Αυτο ειναι το πρωτο της της σειρας το οποιο εχει καθελκυστει πριν καποιους μηνες και ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο.
Χαρακτηριστικο ειναι οτι σ΄αυτο εχουν εγκατασταθει οι δεξεμενες που λεγαμε σε αντιθεση με το αλλο που δεν εχει ακομη.

DSC03745.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Εδω βλεπουμε τον δεξαμενισμο του NORTHERN BELL, στη μονιμη δεξαμενη διαστασεων 235m x 38m, ικανη να φιλοξενισει μεχρι και πλοιο τυπου panamax.

DSC03740.jpg

DSC03744.jpg

DSC03785.jpg

Να τονισω οτι το ναυπηγειο προτιμαται και απο μεγαλες Ελληνικες εταιρειες οι οποιες εχουν μεινει πληρως ικανοποιημενες απο τις υψηλης ποιοτητας υπηρεσιες και την απολυτη συνεπεια απεναντι τους.
Τρεις μερες μετα την επισκεψη μου θα εφτανε Ελληνικο πλοιο, πολυ μεγαλης εταιρειας...!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Εδω βλεπουμε ενα απο τα επομενα πλοια της σειρας που βρισκεται σε πρωϊμη φαση της Κατασκευης.

Μπροστα του ενα δεξαμενοπλοιο με χαμηλο βυθισμα, ειδικη παραγγελια για να ταξιδευει μονο σε ποταμια.

DSC03751.jpg

DSC03753.jpg

Και το accomodation αυτου(του LPG)...

DSC03752.jpg

Ενω αυτα πρεπει να ειναι τμηματα του τελευταιου πλοιου της σειρας.

DSC03749.jpg
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Ολα γραφονται με καθε επιφυλαξη για πιθανο μου λαθος...

----------


## Giovanaut

Και τωρα ας περασουμε στις κτιριακες εγκαταστασεις και υποδομες.
Τωρα θα σας δειξω τι εννοω, οταν λεω ποιοτητα και συνεπεια, αλλα και ποσο σημασια δινει η BESIKTAS, για τη φροντιδα των ανθρωπων της και των πληρωματων των πλοιων, τα οποια φιλεξενει.

Η εταιρεια διαθετει ενα stock με απιθανη ποικιλια μηχανολογικων εξαρτηματων, που πραγματικα σπανιζει...

DSC03761.jpg

DSC03762.jpg

Το κτιριο αυτο στεγαζει στα δεξια του την αποθηκη, το χωρο επισκευης μηχανων και εξαρτηματων, τον χωρο που γινονται εργασιες σε σωληνες και σωληνωσεις, αλλα και χωρο για βαφες-αμμοβολες

DSC03750.jpg 

DSC03757.jpg

DSC03764.jpg

και στα αριστερα του, γραφεια στα οποια εγκαθιστανται προσωρινα ανθρωποι των εταιρειων των οποιων τα πλοια κατασκευαζονται η συντηρουνται, κουζινα και εστιατοριο για τους εργαζομενους στα ναυπηγεια και χωροι για ντουζ και αλλαγης ρουχων. Επισης εκει υπαρχει και κομματι του τεχνικου τμηματος των ναυπηγειων.

Το απιθανο ομως βρισκεται στην οροφη του...

----------


## Giovanaut

Οπως πεντακαθαρα φαινεται υπαρχει γηπεδο για μπασκετ, που προοριζεται για τα πληρωματα των πλοιων που βρισκονται εκει για συντηρηση κι επισκευες, προκειμενου να χαλαρωνουν και να ξεδινουν μετα τη δουλεια,
ενω δεν λειπει καφετερια με δορυφορικη τηλεοραση για να βλεπουν τα καναλια της περιοχης τους.

DSC03770.jpg

DSC03778.jpg

Κατι παρα πολυ σημαντικο ομως ειναι και ενας αριθμος θαλαμων φιλοξενιας πληρωματων και οικογενειων αυτων που βρισκονται στο ιδιο επιπεδο, για τον λογο αυτο δεν λειπει απο τα ναυπηγεια ουτε ο παιδοτοπος.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ο συγκεκριμενος χωρος, ειναι ο χωρος της κυριας παραγωγης, οπου γινονται η κοπη, η διαμορφωση και η συγκοληση ελασματων.

DSC03769.jpg

Τα γραφεια της διοικησης και διπλα η εισοδος απο ξηρας.

DSC03774.jpg

Αποψη του NORTHERN BELL.

DSC03772.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

Αποψη απο τα γραφεια...
Στο κτιριο των οποιων υπαρχει και αλλο εστιατοριο και χωροι φιλοξενιας για τους πελατες των ναυπηγειων.

DSC03780.jpg

DSC03781.jpg

Να σημειωσω επισης πως εκτος απο τη μονιμη δεξαμενη η εταιρεια εχει ηδη παραγγειλει και μια πλωτη δεξαμενη, η οποια προκειται να παραδοθει συντομα.

----------


## Super Jet

ευχαριστούμε πολυ φιλε Giovanaut!! υπεροχες!

----------


## Giovanaut

Η ωρα της αναχωρησης μας ομως εφτασε,

DSC03784.jpg

DSC03786.jpg

DSC03791.jpg

και μαζι μ΄αυτη και το τελος της δευτερης μου επισκεψης, στις εγκαταστασεις της BESIKTAS SHIPYARD, μιας εταιρειας προτυπο επαγγελματισμου, ποιοτητας
και πανω απο ολα με στελεχη "Ανθρωπους", οι οποιοι νοιαζονται πραγματικα για τον "Ανθρωπο" και δεν κανουν εκπτωσεις πουθενα, σε μερες που ολα αυτα σπανιζουν.

Ενα εγκαρδιο ευχαριστω κι ευχες για επιτυχια και ευτυχια...!!!!!


Ο Βοσπορος ομως δεν τελειωνει ποτε..... :Wink:

----------


## douzoune

Πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ και σημαντικές πληροφορίες από μέρη τα οποία δεν έχουμε την ευκαιρία να βλέπουμε συχνά! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιάννη! Περιμένουμε με το καλό και τα νεότερα...!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου  :Very Happy: 
Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Στη μια φωτογραφία φαίνεται ένα ρο-ρο της UND. Υποθέτω ότι πρόκειται για το σκαρί του UND Adriyatik που είχε πιάσει φωτιά στην Αδριατική. Γνωρίζεις μήπως τι θα απογίνει;

----------


## Apostolos

Η shippax αναφερει ότι θα επισκευαστει, θα γίνει επιμηκινση και θα προστεθεί ακόμα ενα ντεκ. Τώρα το πότε...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικο το οδοιπορικο στην τουρκια Giovanaut και μας γεμιζει ερωτηματικα γιατι αυτες τις απιθανες υποδομες που εχουν στην τουρκια, εμεις δεν τις εχουμε πια.Τις ξεφτιλισαμε, τις ποδοπατισαμε , τις ληστεψαμε.Το πλωτο βαν, λαντζα, βεβαια ολα τα λεφτα

----------


## Giovanaut

Σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια...

Παρατηρητικοτατος ο Appia... Τις μερες που ημουν εκει οι πληροφοριες μου ελεγαν πως το μελλον του ηταν ρευστο, αλλα κατι παραπανω θα ξερει ο Apostolos....
ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι ο χωρος που φαινεται το πλοιο, δεν ειναι της BESIKTAS.

DSC03754.jpg

Οσο για την κατασταση των Ελληνικων ναυπηγειων, δυστυχως αυτα που εγραψες BEN, ειναι η πικρη αληθεια. Οι εφοπλιστες δεν μενουν ικανοποιημενοι απο την Ελλαδα πλεον...
Το βαν οντως πολυ φαση...!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, Απόστολε και Giovanaut!




> Η shippax αναφερει ότι θα επισκευαστει, θα γίνει επιμηκινση και θα προστεθεί ακόμα ενα ντεκ. Τώρα το πότε...

----------


## Leo

Το εγχείρημα και οι εμπειρίες άρχισαν καραβολατρικά με άποψη, αλλά στο τέλος καταλήξαμε σ ένα ναυπηγείο,  βρε μήπως ο Giovanaut μας επιφυλάσσει εκπλήξεις  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ? Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, ήταν μια ευχάριστη έκπληξη η όλη περιγραφή και η βαθύτερη γνώση της περιοχής που μας γνώρισε κυριώς όσον αφορά την ποιότητα των ναυπηγείων. Αντε Γιάννη και στο επόμενο να σπάσουμε την σαμπάνια  :Cool: .

----------

